# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Büyükleri >  Mehmet Emin Yurdakul

## axuliuma

Türkçülüğü ve Türk Milliyetçiliğini Bayraklaştıran Adam 

Ocak ayı, Türk edebiyatında pek çok büyük adamın doğumunun ve ölümünün bulunduğu bir aydır. Edebiyatımızda Türkçülüğü ve Türk milliyetçiliğini has manasıyla ilk defa kullanan, bayraklaştıran ve milli ülkülerimizi odak noktası yapan odur. Onun ''Türkçe şiirler'' eseri yayınlandığında edebiyat tarihçileri ''Türklerin bin yıldır beklediği şair'' nitelemesini kullanmışlardır. Mehmed Emin''den evvel Türk adını, onun kadar azizleştiren ve millete mal eden, onun kadar büyük bir idealist şairimiz gelmemiştir. 14 Ocak 1944''te vefat ettiği gün, Türkiye için aynı zamanda sayılı büyük bir matem günü olmuştur. Onun hakkında Türk edebiyatı tarihleri, büyük sayfalar ayırmıştır. Yine hakkında yazılmış pek çok eser vardır. Ancak onu en iyi anlatan, büyük edebiyat tarihçimiz Nihad Sami Banarlı olmuştur. Türk Edebiyatı Tarihinde der ki: 
''19.yüzyılın son yıllarında milliyetçilik imanını şiir sahasına naklederek, Türk edebiyatında açık bir Türkçülüğü, ilk defa bir sanat ideali haline getiren Türk şairi Mehmed Emin Yurdakul''dur. 
Sanatının büyük ve değişmez özelliği dolayısıyla ''Türk şairi'' diye anılan Mehmed Emin, 1869 yılı Mayıs ayında, İstanbul''da, Beşiktaş''ta doğmuştur. Ataları, Terkos Gölü çevresindeki Zekeriya Köyü halkındandır. Babası bir ığrıp (yedi çifteli balıkçı kayığı) sahibi olan Salih Reis''tir. Annesi, Trakya''nın Uzuncaova Hasköy''ünden, Körükçü Mehmed Ağanın kızı Emine Hatun''dur. Tam bir halk çocuğu olan Mehmet Emin, babası tarafından hevesle okutularak, ilk tahsilini ''Saray Mektebi''nde, orta tahsilini ''Beşiktaş Askeri Rüşdiyesi''nde yapmıştır. Daha sonra biraz idadi tahsili görmüş ve bir müddet de ''Mülkiye Mektebi''nde okumuştur. Onsekiz yaşında iken Babıali sadaret dairesi evrak kalemine maaşsız katip olarak girmiş, iki yıl sonra da hukuk mektebine devama başlamıştır. Hukuktan Amerika''ya gitmek emeliyle ayrılmış, fakat bu teşebbüsü netice vermemiştir. 
İlk eseri olan ''Fazilet ve Asalet'' isimli küçük kitabı, Cevad Paşa tarafından takdir edilmiş ve Mehmed Emin, RüsÃ»mat dairesi tahrirat kalemine, Cevad Paşa''nın tavsiyesiyle girerek bir müddet sonra bu dairenin evrak müdürlüğüne getirilmiştir. Bu sırada şeyh Cemaleddin Afgaani ile tanışan sanatkar, bu vecidli ve imanlı şeyhin tesiri altında kalarak benliğindeki halkçı ve milliyetçi duyguları genişletmiş, bu duygular onda yavaş yavaş büyük bir iman ve hayat ideali haline gelmiştir. 
şair, ilk şiirini 1897 yılında Selanik''te ''Asır'' gazetesinde neşretmiş ve bu şiir, Türkiye edebiyatının Türklük heyecanıyla terennüm edilen ilk şöhretli manzumesi olmuştur. Mehmed Emin''in bu manzumede: 
''Ben bir Türküm; dinim cinsim uludur,
Sinem, özüm ateş ile doludur.''
tarzındaki göğüs kabartıcı, gür sesi, Türk edebiyatı tarihinde hatta bir dönüm noktası sayılabilecek ölçüde yüksek ve kuvvetli çıkmıştır. 1899''da neşrettiği ''Türkçe şiirler'' isimli ilk şiir mecmuası, edebiyatımızda ciddi bir hareket yapmış, bu eserle Mehmed Emin, Türk edebiyatının tanınmışları arasında hususi ve muhterem bir mevki kazanmıştır. Türkçe şiirlerin intişarından sonra, İstanbul''da ''Servet-i Fünun'' mecmuasında, Selanik''te ''üocuk Bahçesi'' ve İzmir''de ''Muktebes'' mecmualarında yine Türkçe şiirler neşrine devam etmiştir. Bir aralık Abdülhamid tarafından Erzurum''a yarı sürgün olarak gönderilen Mehmed Emin, Meşrutiyet inkılabı yıllarında Trabzon''da Gümrük Nazırlığı yapıyordu. Abdülhamid''in tahttan indirilmesi üzerine İstanbul''a çağrılarak bahriye müsteşarlığına getirildi. Fakat kısa bir zaman sonra buradan ayrılarak Hicaz''a vali vekili ve daha sonra Sivas valisi oldu. 1910 yılında Sivas valiliğinden çekilerek İstanbul''da ''Türk Yurdu'' mecmuasının imtiyazını aldı. Bu sırada İttihatçılar tarafından partinin İstanbul murahhaslığına getirilmek istendi. Fakat o yıllarda Osmanlılık ideali için çalışan İttihat ve Terakki Fırkasıyla, Mehmed Emin''in ''Türk milliyetperverliği'' uyuşamadığı için bu vazifeyi almadı. Bilakis Türkçülük için çalışmak emeliyle Türk Ocaklarını kuran gençler arasına katıldı. 
Bunun üzerine daha Türk Yurdu mecmuası neşredilmeden ve Türk Ocakları kurulmadan Mehmed Emin''i Erzurum valiliğine gönderdiler. Bir müddet sonra bu vazifeden tekaüt edildi, İstanbul''a gelerek Türkçülük uğrundaki neşriyatına devam etti. 1921''de İstanbul''dan Anadolu''ya geçerek milli mücadeleye iştirak etti ve Atatürk tarafından iltifatla karşılandı. Daha evvel Osmanlı Meclis-i Mebusanında, Musul Mebusu olarak yer almış bulunan şair, Cumhuriyetin Büyük Millet Meclisinde de Karahisar, Urfa ve İstanbul Milletvekilliklerinde bulundu. Türk halkçılığı ve Türk milliyetçiliği uğrunda daha birçok kıymetli eserler verdikten sonra, 1944''te İstanbul''da öldü. Hayranlarının başları üzerinde taşınarak Balmumcu''daki yeni mezarlığa gömüldü. 
Mehmed Emin, Türk edebiyatının son asırlarında yetişen büyük ve idealist şairlerden biridir. Onun söyleyiş bakımından çok kere fazla sade ve musikisiz olan manzumelerini güzel gösteren tılsım, inanmış ruhunun sönmek bilmeyen Türkçülük ve halkçılık aşkında ve bu aşkın mısralara çarpan bir gönülden ses vermeye muvaffak olan samimiliğindendir. Bu şiirleri bilhassa onun hayatını tanıyarak okuyanlar, manzumelerinde haykıran imana karşı, daha derin ve saygı ile karışık bir sevgi duyarlar. Onun adeta demokrat bir söyleyişle, sözü tabii akımından ayırmadan terennüm ettiği şiirlerinde zaman zaman gerçek bir heyecan dalgası hareketlenir ki bu heyecanı dile getiren mısralar, zaman zaman sade bir nazım dizisi olmaktan kurtulmuş ve şi''riyetin ulvi sesi ile birleşmeye muvaffak olmuşlardır. 
Yeni Türk şiirinde sade ve tabii bir ''halk dili'' kullanmayı ülkü edinen şair, zamanının Servet-i Fünun lisanından bilgi ile ve şuurla ayrılmış bulunuyordu. Yalnız şehir ahalisinin değil, şehir dışındaki Türk halkının; Anadolu ve Rumeli köylüsünün hayat ve ızdırapları da münevver Türk şiirinde önce onun kalemi ile samimi bir şiir konusu olmuştu. Mehmed Emin, İttihat ve Terakki büyüklerinin ısrarlarına rağmen, Osmanlı milliyetçiliğine dirsek çevirmiş ve bütün ömrünce yalnız Türk halkı ve Türk milliyetçiliği için çalışmıştı. 
Hece veznini, eski Türk vezni olduğu için adeta mutaassıp bir ısrarla aruza tercih etmiş, Türk edebiyatında yeni bir hece vezni cereyanının başlamasında bu ısrarlarının ehemmiyetli tesiri olmuştu. Bütün bu cepheleriyle Mehmed Emin, Türk edebiyatı tarihinde çığır açmış bir sanatkar sıfatıyla, önemli bir yer almıştır. O: 
''Ben bir Türküm; dinim cinsim uludur,
Sinem, özüm ateş ile doludur.'' 
dediği zaman, Türklük imanını bu derece açık ve ateşli bir sada ile terennüm edebilmiş bir başka sanatkar mevcut değildi ve Türk edebiyatında ''Cenge Doğru, Anadolu''dan Bir Ses, Irkımın Türküsü, Ey Türk Uyan'' gibi, isimlerinde bile büyük ve değişik bir mana bulunan ilk şiirler onun imzasıyla yazılmıştı.'' 



*Anadolu''dan Bir Ses Yahut Cenge Giderken*  

Ben bir Türk''üm dinim, cinsim uludur,
Sinem, özüm ateş ile doludur.
İnsan olan vatanının kuludur,
Türk evladı evde durmaz; giderim! 
Yaradan''ın kitabını kaldırtmam.
Osmancığın bayrağını aldırtmam.
Düşmanımı vatanıma saldırtmam. 
Tanrı evi viran olmaz; giderim!
Bu topraklar ecdadımın ocağı.
Evim köyüm hep bu yerin bucağı,
İşte vatan! İşte tanrı kucağı!
Ata yurdun evlat bulmaz; giderim!
Tanrım şahid, duracağım sözümde
Milletimin sevgileri özümde
Vatanımdan başka şey yok gözümde.
Yar yatağın düşman almaz; giderim!
Ak gömlekle gözyaşımı silerim.
Kara taşla bıçağımı bilerim
Vatanımçün yücelikler dilerim
Bu dünyada kimse kalmaz; giderim! 

Mehmet Emin Yurdakul 


*Vur*  

Ey Türk vur vatanın bakirlerine 
Günahkar gömleği biçenleri vur;
Kemikten taslarla şarap yerine
şehiidler kanını içenleri vur.
Vur, güzel aşıklar cenazesinden
Kırmızı meşaller yakanları vur;
şehvetin raksına yetim sesinden
Besteler, şarkılar yapanları vur. 
Vur, katlin o kızıl sapanlarıyle 
Dünyaya ölümler ekenleri vur;
Vur, zulmün o kalın urganlarıyle 
Bir kavmi iplere çekenleri vur.
Vur, etten, kemikten saraylar kuran 
O vahşi ruhları ezmek için vur;
Dört büyük rüzgara küller savuran
O mücrim elleri kesmek için vur.
Vur, sen de mukaddes hürriyet için, 
Dünyanın diktiği bayrak için vur;
Her dinin sevdiği adalet için,
Her yerde haykıran bir hak için vur.
Vur, aşkın ve hakkın zaferi için;
Vur, senden bak dünya bunu istiyor;
Vur, yerde bak tarih senin seyircin;
Vur, gökten bak Allah sana: ''Vur!'' diyor. 
Vur, çelik kolların kopana kadar,
Olanca aşkınla kuvvetinle vur;
Son düşman, son gölge kalana kadar,
Olanca kininle, şiddetinle vur!
Vur, senin darbenden çıkacak ateş
İntikam isteyen bir milletindir;
Alnında doğacak kırmızı güneş,
Bu senin ilahi hürriyetindir!.. 

Mehmet Emin Yurdakul 


*Bırak Beni Haykırayım*  

Ben en hakir bir insanı kardeş duyan bir ruhum;
Bende esir yaratmayan bir Tanrı''ya iman var; 
Paçavralar altındaki yoksul beni yaralar.
Mazlumların intikamı olmak için doğmuşum. 
Volkan söner, lakin benim alevlerim eksilmez; 
Bora geçer, lakin benim köpüklerim kesilmez.
Bırak beni haykırayım susarsam sen matem et;
Unutma ki şairleri haykırmayan bir millet 
Sevenleri toprak olmuş, çocuk gibidir.
Zaman ona kan damlayan dişlerini gösterir
Bu zavallı sürü için ne merhamet ne hukuk,
Ya bir sert bakışlı göz, yalnız ağır bir yumruk!.. 

Mehmet Emin Yurdakul

----------


## axuliuma

Türklüğü ve Türkçülüğü Bayraklaştıran Adam (II) 

Yazımıza kaldığımız yerden devam ediyoruz. 

Türk edebiyatına sesini, ilk defa 1897 Yunan harbinde duyuran şair, 1899''da ''Türkçe şiirler'' isimli kitabını yayınladığı zaman bu kitabın başında Abdülhak Hamid, Recai-zade Ekrem, şemseddin Sami ve Sezai gibi tanınmış Tanzimat şairleri tarafından sitayişli bir lisanla yazılmış birçok ''takriz'' bulunuyordu. Ayrıca şemseddin Sami 1 Mart 1899 tarihli Sabah gazetesinde intişar eden bir makalesinde Türkçe şiirlerin, müstakbel edebiyat binamızın ilk temel taşı olduğunu söylemek ihtiyacını duymuştu. 

''Türkçe şiirler'', Türkiye''de derhal bir hareket yapmış, bir takım muakkipler, münekkitler ve taraftarlar bulmuştu. Hatta eserin şöhreti kısa bir zamanda Türkiye hudutlarını da aştı. İngiliz müsteşriki Gibb, 6 Haziran 1899''da Mehmed Emin''e bnir mektup yazarak; ''ükıbet sizin himmetinizle Türk milleti sadasını buldu'' diyecek kadar bu yeni harekete ileri bir değer verdi. Rus Türkiyatçısı Minorsky, eserin Türk edebiyatındaki yeri ve değeri hakkında güzel bir etüd ilavesiyle ''Türkçe şiirler''i 1903''te Rusça''ya tercüme ve neşretti. Daha bir takım Avrupalı Türkiyatçılar, ''Türkçe şiirler'' üzerinde alaka ile durdular. 

Bu alakanın belki çok mühim bir sebebi, şiirlerin bu yabancılar tarafından daha anlaşılır bir lisanla yazılmış olmasıydı. üünkü müsteşrikler bu şiirlerdeki ses durgunluğunu, hatta ses aksaklığını fark edemiyorlardı. Mehmed Emin, ''Zavallılar'' isimli bir şiiri, Selanik''te ''üocuk Bahçesi'' isimli gazetede şiirin kendisine ithaf edilmesi dolayısı ile, Tevfik Fikret''in bir teşekkür mektubu ile beraber neşrolunmuş, Rıza Tevfik''e ithaf edilen bir başka şiiri de bu şairin uzun bir teşekkürü ile ve edebiyatımızda yeni bir devir açıldığını haber veren fikirleriyle karşılanmıştı. 

Böyle olduğu halde aynı şiirler Türkiye''de kısmen haklı, kısmen haksız bir takım itirazlar gördü. Hatta bu yüzden ümer Naci ve Rıza Tevfik arasında uzun süren şiddetli bir tartışma oldu. Birincinin Servet-i Fünun lisanını müdafaa etmesine mukabil, Rıza Tevfik ''Türkçe şiirler''i ısrarla müdafaa ve methetti. Bu münakaşa ''Türkçe şiirler''in daha çok tanınmasına yaradı. 

Mehmed Emin''in en büyük aksaklığı halk dilini ve halk veznini kullandığı halde, an''anevi Türk halk şiirinin sesini kavramamış olmasında idi. Gerçekten bu şair, halk edebiyatının milli bir ses ve milli bir zevk mahsulü olan vezinlerini kullanmıyor, hece veznini sadece bir ''parmak hesabı'' gibi kabul etmiş görünüyordu. Onun şiirlerinde halk edebiyatımızın koşma, destan, türkü vezinlerini ve bu vezinlerin duraklarını, ses bölümlerini ve an''anevi kafiyeleri bulmak çok güçtü. Mehmed Emin, Servet-i Fünuncuların aruzla ve Servet-i Fünun lisanı ile yaptıkları işi hece vezniyle ve sade bir Türkçe ile yapmaya çalışıyordu. Onun 4+4+4+3 tarzında veya 4+4+3 halinde kullandığı hece vezni, aruzun fa''ilatün, fa''ilatün, fa''ilatün, fa''ilün vezninin veya fa''ilatün, fa''ilatün, fa''ilün kalıbının parmak sayısına tatbikinden başka bir şey değildi. 

''şu sebiller, imaretler
Mermer kervansaraylar, yollar bizim işlerimiz
şu kubbeli memleketler
Medreseler, camiler, hepsi bizim eserimiz.'' 
tarzında söylediği müstezadların da Fikret''in ve Cenab''ın aruzla yaptıkları serbest müstezad''dan farkı yoktu. 
Mehmed Emin halk şiirine yalnız vezin bakımından değil, şekil bakımından da nüfuz edememişti. şiirde halk sesini aksettirmek isteyen bu şair, manzumelerini milli nazım şekilleriyle değil, üç mısralı veya serbest alafranga manzumeler halinde yazıyordu. Mehmed Emin''in halk şiiri musikisinden uzak kalışı o ölçüde bir gafletti ki, hemen aynı tarihlerde; halk şiirini daha yakından tanıdığı ve şiirlerinde aşık söyleyişini taklide muvaffak olduğu için; hece ile nefesler, koşmalar, destanlar söyleyen Rıza Tevfik, bu veznin bayraktarı olan Mehmed Emin''den daha çok ''şiir söylemiş'' oldu. Daha çok tanındı ve daha çok sevildi.

Bununla beraber, Mehmed Emin bir ülkü şairi idi. Ses bakımından muvaffak olmasa bile, söylediği fikirler ve heyecanlar bakımından birçok ses şairlerinden üstün ve faydalıydı. Nitekim onun şiirlerindeki sesi, kendi şiirlerinin orkestrası yanında iptidai bir kaval sesine benzeterek, ona değer vermeye lüzum görmeyen Servet-i Fünunculara karşı o yalnız: 

''Ey sevgili kardeşler, hemşeriler, evet siz
İnildeyen sesime, kaval sesi dediniz.
Yalnız tahkir edilen hamiyetten utandım
Göz yaşıma güldünüz, ben zavallı katlandım.
Hakaretler lazımsa, bunu tahkir eyleyin.'' 

diyerek, ince ve nazik bir serzenişle mukabele ediyor, her sanatın hürmete layık olduğunu söylüyor ve: ''Ziyanı yok, siz kuyumcu olunuz, ben demirci olayım; yeter ki hepimiz, şu vatan için bir çekice sarılıp çalışalım.'' demekle iktifa ediyordu. 

Gerçekten, şairin bu gibi tarizlere değer verecek ve ''söyleyiş'' için zaman harcayacak bir tarafı yoktu. O, Türk edebiyatında yeni sözler, yeni heyecanlar terennüm ediyor, edebiyatımızın eksik bırakılmış bir cephesini bütünlüyordu. üç mısralı kıtalarla söylediği şiirlerde bile, ''şair''in cemiyet içindeki yüce vazifesini belirten ileri bir sanat anlayışı; milli-içtimai, kuvvetli bir görüş ve haykırış vardı. 

Mehmed Emin: 
''Ben en hakir bir insanı kardeş sayan bir ruhum;
Bende esir yaratmayan bir Tanrı''ya iman var; 
Paçavralar altındaki yoksul beni yaralar.
Mazlumların intikamı olmak için doğmuşum. 
Volkan söner, lakin benim alevlerim eksilmez; 
Bora geçer, lakin benim köpüklerim kesilmez.
Bırak beni haykırayım, susarsam, sen matem et;
Unutma ki şairleri haykırmayan bir millet 
Sevenleri toprak olmuş, öksüz çocuk gibidir.
Zaman ona kan damlayan dişlerini gösterir
Bu zavallı sürü için ne merhamet ne hukuk,
Yalnız bir sert bakışlı göz, yalnız ağır bir yumruk!..'' 
diyor; kendi devrindeki ''cemiyet için, millet için sanat'' idealinin yorulmaz bir mümessili sıfatıyla çalışıyordu. üok sevdiği milletini, en derin mazisi ile tanıyor: 

''Ey milletim, sen bundan tamam beşbin yıl evvel
Altaylarda yaşarken
Tanrım sana dedi ki: Ey Türk ırkı, bu yerden
Güneşlere süzülen kartal gibi uç, yüksel!
Senin, her bir kuvveti, ram edici ellerin
Bütün mağrur başlara yıldırımlar saçacak, 
Sana üin''in, İran''ın, Hind''in, Mısır''ın her yerin
Er isteyen tahtları kollarını açacak.'' 

Ve bu milletin hayranı olduğu tarihi kahramanlığını durmaksızın övmekten büyük bir zevk alıyordu: 

''Milletleri öldürmeyen faziletler yine bizde, 
Sözde sebat, işte azim, sabır, bizim kavmimizde.
O cihangir oğuzları 
Fatih yapan cesaretler bizim erkek ruhumuzda,
O kahraman Yavuzları 
Galip eden itaatler bizim yiğit ordumuzda.'' 

Mehmed Emin''in bu sözleriyle, aynı çağlarda ''kahramanlık''ı bir vahşet ve cinayet derecesine indiren Tevfik Fikret''in dalaleti arasında ne derin bir uçurum vardı. 

şair, Türkçe şiirlerden sonra ''Yunan savaşını takip eden yıllarda'' milli ruhu uyandırmaya çalışan bir enerjiyle bilhassa Birinci Dünya Harbinin, üanakkale ve Irak cepheleri savaşlarından aldığı ilhamlarla daha birçok ''Türkçe şiirler'' yazdı. şiirlerinin büyük bir kısmını Türk ordusuna hitap ederek, onu takdis eden, ona cesaret ve iman veren duygularla terennüm etti. Bunarı sırasıyla ''Türk Sazı, (Ey Türk Uyan (1914), Tan Sesleri (1915), Dicle ününde (1916), Turana Doğru, Ordunun Destanı, Zafer Yolunda (1918) gibi isimler taşıyan kitaplar halinde yayınladı. 

Maksat hasıl olmuş, zaman idealist şaire, ülküsünün tahakkuk ve tekamül yolundaki ilerleyişini göstermişti. Onun sade ve terkipsiz lisanla yazmak için attığı adım, kısa bir zaman sonra Selanik''te ''Genç Kalemler'' mecmuası etrafında toplanan edipler vasıtası ile daha geniş bir hareket haline getirilmişti. Aruzla söylenilen şiirler yanında sessiz, sadasız, sönük bir akışla ilerleyen Türk hece vezni zamanla, bir cereyan halini almış, genç Türk şairleri tarafından aruza tercih edilecek bir ehemmiyet kazanmıştı. şair, Türk halkının, hakkını ve hürriyetini almak için savaştığını, Türk münevverlerinin ruhunda Türkçülük aşkının önüne geçilmez bir iman haline geldiğini de görmüştü. Türk şiirinin genç nesilleri onun söyleyişini beğenmiyor, bu söyleyişi devam ettirmiyor, fakat onun söylediklerini daha milli ve daha musikili bir söyleyişle birleştirerek, heyecanla terennüm ediyordu. 

Gerçi Turancılık yoluna sapan müfrit Türkçülük, emeline ulaşamamış, Birinci Dünya Savaşından sonra Türkiye elim bir duruma düşmüştü. Mehmed Emin, sevgili milletinin dünya ölçüsünde uğradığı haksızlığa şiddetle itiraz etti. Bu yoldaki ızdıraplarını ''İsyan ve Dua'' (1918) isimli, manzum ve ''Türkün Hukuku'' (1919) adlı mensur eserlerine işledi. Fakat İstiklal Savaşı yıllarında yeniden canlı ve milli bir hamle yapan büyük milletinin yaşama ve yükselme hakları uğrunda çalışmak ve eserler vermek onun en büyük zevki oldu. Aynı zamanda heyecanlı bir hatip olan şair, yeniden şiirler, nesirler ve hitabelerle bu büyük cihada heyecanla katıldı. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti kurulduktan sonra da, edebi faaliyetine devam ederek Mustafa Kemal (1928), Danteye (1928) ve Ankara (1939) isimli mensur ve manzum eserlerini yazdı. Aynı ideal uğrunda ikinci derecede daha bir takım eserler, şiirler verdikten sonra, hayattan milletine ve ülküsüne karşı vazifesini yapmış bir insan huzuruyla ayrıldı.

----------


## axuliuma

Türklüğü ve Türkçülüğü bayraklaştıran adam/3.............Muhiddin NALBANTOĞLU

Yazımıza kaldığımız yerden devam ediyoruz:
ğKendi devrindeki ğcemiyet için, millet için sanatğ idealinin yorulmaz bir mümessili sıfatıyla çalışıyordu. üok sevdiği milletini, en derin mazisi ile tanıyor: 
ğEy milletim, sen bundan tamam beşbin yıl evvel
Altaylarda yaşarken
Tanrım sana dedi ki: Ey Türk ırkı, bu yerden
Güneşlere süzülen kartal gibi uç, yüksel!
Senin, her bir kuvveti, ram edici ellerin
Bütün mağrur başlara yıldırımlar saçacak, 
Sana üinğin, İranğın, Hindğin, Mısırğın her yerin
Er isteyen tahtları kollarını açacak.ğ 
Ve bu milletin hayranı olduğu tarihi kahramanlığını durmaksızın övmekten büyük bir zevk alıyordu: 
ğMilletleri öldürmeyen faziletler yine bizde, 
Sözde sebat, işte azim, sabır, bizim kavmimizde.
O cihangir oğuzları 
Fatih yapan cesaretler bizim erkek ruhumuzda,
O kahraman Yavuzları 
Galip eden itaatler bizim yiğit ordumuzda.ğ 
Mehmed Eminğin bu sözleriyle, aynı çağlarda ğkahramanlıkğı bir vahşet ve cinayet derecesine indiren Tevfik Fikretğin dalaleti arasında ne derin bir uçurum vardı. 

şair, Türkçe şiirlerden sonra ğYunan savaşını takip eden yıllardağ milli ruhu uyandırmaya çalışan bir enerjiyle bilhassa Birinci Dünya Harbinin, üanakkale ve Irak cepheleri savaşlarından aldığı ilhamlarla daha birçok ğTürkçe şiirlerğ yazdı. şiirlerinin büyük bir kısmını Türk ordusuna hitap ederek, onu takdis eden, ona cesaret ve iman veren duygularla terennüm etti. Bunarı sırasıyla ğTürk Sazı, (Ey Türk Uyan (1914), Tan Sesleri (1915), Dicle ününde (1916), Turana Doğru, Ordunun Destanı, Zafer Yolunda (1918) gibi isimler taşıyan kitaplar halinde yayınladı. 

Maksat hasıl olmuş, zaman idealist şaire, ülküsünün tahakkuk ve tekamül yolundaki ilerleyişini göstermişti. Onun sade ve terkipsiz lisanla yazmak için attığı adım, kısa bir zaman sonra Selanikğte ğGenç Kalemlerğ mecmuası etrafında toplanan edipler vasıtası ile daha geniş bir hareket haline getirilmişti. Aruzla söylenilen şiirler yanında sessiz, sadasız, sönük bir akışla ilerleyen Türk hece vezni zamanla, bir cereyan halini almış, genç Türk şairleri tarafından aruza tercih edilecek bir ehemmiyet kazanmıştı. şair, Türk halkının, hakkını ve hürriyetini almak için savaştığını, Türk münevverlerinin ruhunda Türkçülük aşkının önüne geçilmez bir iman haline geldiğini de görmüştü. Türk şiirinin genç nesilleri onun söyleyişini beğenmiyor, bu söyleyişi devam ettirmiyor, fakat onun söylediklerini daha milli ve daha musikili bir söyleyişle birleştirerek, heyecanla terennüm ediyordu. 

Gerçi Turancılık yoluna sapan müfrit Türkçülük, emeline ulaşamamış, Birinci Dünya Savaşından sonra Türkiye elim bir duruma düşmüştü. Mehmed Emin, sevgili milletinin dünya ölçüsünde uğradığı haksızlığa şiddetle itiraz etti. Bu yoldaki ızdıraplarını ğİsyan ve Duağ (1918) isimli, manzum ve ğTürkün Hukukuğ (1919) adlı mensur eserlerine işledi. Fakat İstiklal Savaşı yıllarında yeniden canlı ve milli bir hamle yapan büyük milletinin yaşama ve yükselme hakları uğrunda çalışmak ve eserler vermek onun en büyük zevki oldu. Aynı zamanda heyecanlı bir hatip olan şair, yeniden şiirler, nesirler ve hitabelerle bu büyük cihada heyecanla katıldı. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti kurulduktan sonra da, edebi faaliyetine devam ederek Mustafa Kemal (1928), Danteye (1928) ve Ankara (1939) isimli mensur ve manzum eserlerini yazdı. Aynı ideal uğrunda ikinci derecede daha bir takım eserler, şiirler verdikten sonra, hayattan milletine ve ülküsüne karşı vazifesini yapmış bir insan huzuruyla ayrıldı.ğ 

Ezberlenecek şiirler

*Vur!*

Ey Türk vur vatanın bakirlerine 
Günahkar gömleği biçenleri vur;
Kemikten taslarla şarap yerine
şehiidler kanını içenleri vur.

Vur, güzel aşıklar cenazesinden
Kırmızı meşaller yakanları vur;
şehvetin raksına yetim sesinden
Besteler, şarkılar yapanları vur. 

Vur, katlin o kızıl sapanlarıyle 
Dünyaya ölümler ekenleri vur;
Vur, zulmün o kalın urganlarıyle 
Bir kavmi iplere çekenleri vur.

Vur, aşkın ve hakkın zaferi için;
Vur, senden bak dünya bunu istiyor;
Vur, yerde bak tarih senin seyircin;
Vur, gökten bak Allah sana: ğVur!ğ diyor. 

Vur, çelik kolların kopana kadar,
Olanca aşkınla kuvvetinle vur;
Son düşman, son gölge kalana kadar,
Olanca kininle, şiddetinle vur!

Vur, senin darbenden çıkacak ateş
İntikam isteyen bir milletindir;
Alnında doğacak kırmızı güneş,
Bu senin ilahi hürriyetindir!.. 

Mehmet Emin Yurdakul 

Günün adamı

*Ahmet Vefik Paşa*  

ğTürkçülüğünğ kaynaklarına dayanan Mehmed Emin Yurdakul eksenli yazımız bitti. Bu vesile ile Tanzimat devrinde Türk dili ve Türk tiyatrosu üzerinde derinlemesine çalışmış, bu konular etrafında eserler vermiş başka bir Türk büyüğünü de zikretmemiz, büyük bir vefa borcu olacaktır. Bu vesileyle Türk dilinin ve Türk milliyetçiliğinin öncülerinden olan Ahmet Vefik Paşağyı da analım. 

Ahmet Vefik Paşa. Türk yazarı ve devlet adamı. 1823ğte doğdu, 1890ğda İstanbulğda öldü. Tanzimat devrinde milliyetçilik ve Türkçülük akımlarının öncüsü. İlk defa Türkçeğyi Osmanlıcağdan ayrı bir dil olarak ele aldı. 1834ğte babası Ruhiddin Efendi ile Parisğe giden Ahmet Vefik, öğrenimini orada tamamlamıştı. Yurda döndükten sonra valilik, sadrazamlık gibi önemli görevlerde bulundu. Hayatının en kıymetli zamanlarını edebiyata ve bilimsel çalışmalara ayıran Paşa, Arapça, Farsça, Fransızca ve İtalyancağyı gayet iyi biliyordu. Ayrıca İngilizce, Rusça ve Almancağyı da öğrenmişti. Bursa valisi iken Tanzimat tiyatrosunu himaye etmiş ve bu suretle ülkemizde tiyatronun gelişmesine katkıda bulunmuştur. Türk dili üzerinde incelemeler yapan Ahmet Vefik Paşa ğLehçe-i Osmaniğ adlı iki bölümlük bir lÃ»gat hazırlamıştır. Bu eserin birinci bölümünde Türkçe kelimeler, ikincisinde de Osmanlıcağda kullanılan Arapça ve Farsça sözcükler yer alır. Bu çok önemli sözlük yüz yıldan fazladır Türk kültüründe büyük bir boşluğu doldurmuş ve birkaç nesle hizmet etmiştir. Geçtiğimiz yıllarda TDK bu sözlüğü yeni Türk harfleri ile de güzel ve titiz bir baskı halinde yeniden yayınlayarak bugünkü kuşakların da faydalanmasını sağlamıştır. Moliereğin bütün piyeslerini Türkçeğye adapte ederek hazırlamış, hem eski harflerle ve hem de yeni harflerle dilimize kazandıran Ahmet Vefik Paşa, bizde bu konudaki ilk uyarlamayı yapan büyük edebiyat dehasıdır. 



*Günün fıkrası*

Halim harap

Rumeli seraskeri şişman İbrahim Paşağnın divan efendisi bulunan şair Nigahiğye, diğer paşalardan birinin divan efendisi bir gün halinden şikayet etmiş.
- Paşa beni hiç gözetmez, harçlık vermez. Açlıktan halim harap oldu. 
Nigahi, efendisinden şikayet eden bu adama kızmış ve söylenmiş: 
- Ayıp değil mi efendi? Neden şikayet ediyorsun? Koca bir paşanın divan efendisi, eline bir şey geçmese bile onun tersi ile doyar. 
üteki herif edepsiz bir şeymiş. Nigahiğyi şöyle susturmuş: 
- Efendi, bizim paşanın zayıf bir adam olduğunu bilirsin. Onun tersi adamı doyurmaz. Nerede bulayım sizin paşa gibi karnı büyük birisini ki sığırlar gibi yestehler ve pek çok adam doyurur.


Kış gecelerinde boza içilirdi 

150 yıl önce 
İstanbul hayatı

- üocukluğumda hatırlıyorum, babam boza daveti yapar, misafirler çağırır, türlü yemişlerle boza içilir, şiirler söylenir çalgılar çalınırdı... 
- Boza içmek de bir hünerdir derler. Yudumlar sayılı olacak, dilin üstü dolacak. Bardağın dibindeki içilmeyecek. 
- Boza için mideyi tasfiye eder, kanı çoğaltır derler. 
- Doğrudur, yemek üzerine içilen boza hazmı kolaylaştırır, bozukluğu düzeltir. Hülasa her bakımdan faydalıdır. 
- Peder merhum bozaya bayılırdı. Birkaç yudum içince kısa kısa şiirler söylerdi. Bakın, mübarek boza rahmetliyi yada vesile oldu. 
- Ben bozayı tarçınsız, leblebisiz daha hoş bulurum.

----------

